

Lean Media in the music world: From Led Zeppelin to the Deftones - ilamont
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/lamont/2013/04/15/lean-media-music-led-zeppelin-deftones/

======
richieb
It's not unusual to have first takes used on jazz albums. In fact you can read
about making of "Kind of Blue"
([http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Making_of_Kind_of_Bl...](http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Making_of_Kind_of_Blue.html?id=CNSmSI5q3OMC)).

What you hear on that record is not only the first complete take of each tune,
but also it was the first time the tunes were played at all.

